# Account password issues



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Can somebody tag admin please.

Every time I try to log into this site I need to reset my password cos it says ive forgot it.

Done it every time I try to log in


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Lorian

@Hera

@Skye666


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thankyou


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Don't log out...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oioi said:


> @Lorian
> 
> @Hera
> 
> @Skye666


 They are feeding the twins and I'm preparing to lock your password so he will have to wait.


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

It logs me out automatically when I leave browser for while as I'm on phone.

Ye al wait no rush im not on alot


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Juicehead99 said:


> It logs me out automatically when I leave browser for while as I'm on phone.


 Might that be a phone browser setting? My phone doesn't log me out.


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Mine doesn't on other sights but seems to on this one. Maybe cos site thinks password isn same anymore it can't "auto" log in


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Are you using Private browsing (you know, to buy presents and stuff, not porn obviously... :lol: ) that can cause issues with login sessions.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Juicehead99 said:


> Mine doesn't on other sights but seems to on this one. Maybe cos site thinks password isn same anymore it can't "auto" log in


 Ah, right. Your not the first one to have this problem BTW.

Have you tried a different browser?


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

No not on private browser im on google chrome


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Log in using your username rather than your e-mail.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/289586-having-to-reset-password-on-logging-in/?do=embedhttps://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/291855-keep-having-to-reset-password/?do=embed


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Na I won't remember it it's easyer with my email


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Juicehead99 said:


> Na I won't remember it it's easyer with my email


 You won't have to remember it if the browser stores it.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Juicehead99 said:


> Na I won't remember it it's easyer with my email


 Juicehead99 is pretty easy to remember lol


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

LoL ye is easy but not when I'm on about 40 other forums.

Hence why email is best for me


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

I have posted on this a couple of times. I had huge issues for months getting on here I know @Quackerz had issues but after he did the below he came right

Do not tick the "Remember me Option"

Do not use your username but rather use your email address to log in.

For some reason one cannot be logged in on multiple computers on the remember me option.

I hope this helps because resetting the password every time is a huge pain and sometimes one does not receive the email to do so.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Juicehead99 said:


> LoL ye is easy but not when I'm on about 40 other forums.
> 
> Hence why email is best for me


 But all the other 40 don't log you out so ya don't have to remember them just this one


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> I have posted on this a couple of times. I had huge issues for months getting on here I know @Quackerz had issues but after he did the below he came right
> 
> Do not tick the "Remember me Option"
> 
> ...


 Yup, worked for me. :thumbup1:


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

Janelle said:


> I have posted on this a couple of times. I had huge issues for months getting on here I know @Quackerz had issues but after he did the below he came right
> 
> Do not tick the "Remember me Option"
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this, I've been trying too work it out from I joined heads done in having to reset password every time lol


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Strandman36 said:


> Thanks for this, I've been trying too work it out from I joined heads done in having to reset password every time lol


 Tis my pleasure. Glad it helped


----------

